# Bringing home PB piglet



## Fiona Morris (Apr 1, 2018)

I’m getting a potbelly piglets in a couple days, any advice?


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 1, 2018)

Have you been doing research in advance?  

Will the pig be living inside or outside? How old is the pig?

First off pigs root which is when they use their noses to dig for goodies in the soil. This behavior is very destructive and can/will leave a nice grass yard looking like a mud pit. Certain breeds of pigs root more and have a more natural instinct to root. I have a 10 day old piglet in the house right now and she has already started rooting the floor, her blanket/toys, and even on me. I am unsure how much potbellies root but its definitley something to keep in mind. Another thing I would consider is pigs are escape artists, and are very good at busting through and digging under fences. Again I have more farm-type pigs rather than pet-type (potbellies). Another thing is pigs can get very loud when they are hungry. 

Sorry thats all I can think of right now but best of luck to you! Oh and dont forget pictures.


----------



## Fiona Morris (Apr 2, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> Have you been doing research in advance?
> 
> Will the pig be living inside or outside? How old is the pig?
> 
> ...


Thanks, the pig will be inside at night and outdoors in a large fenced in area during the day. We are getting her this Friday at 6 weeks old.


----------



## Healthy Skeptic (Nov 16, 2018)

Off topic. You guys keep pigs in your house?  Where do they poop?  This seems crazy to me. Although, as a girl my mom had a pet pig. In town. On a leash. I have limited memories of her and my aunt bathing it and it pooping on my aunts foot as they tried hard to get it outside. I then have a few memories as it was so large my grandpa took it to get butchered on us. Apparently no one could eat him cause they all fell in love with him. Hahaha

Sorry.... back to topic!!


----------

